# My crane is done.



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Got the call on Wednesday that my crane mount was done. My wife wouldn't let me go get it until she rearranged the furniture in the living room for where she wanted it to go.

Even for being early in the year and alot of pinfeathers it still turned out good.

[attachment=2:3ccoyiko]c1.JPG[/attachment:3ccoyiko]

[attachment=1:3ccoyiko]c2.JPG[/attachment:3ccoyiko]

[attachment=0:3ccoyiko]c3.JPG[/attachment:3ccoyiko]

The next one goes on the grill.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, thats pretty cool Bryce!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That bird turned out really nice. Cranes are a pain in the butt.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Another fine pease of art work from Tex.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That bird turned out really nice. Cranes are a pain in the butt.





RJ-Max4 said:


> Another fine pease of art work from Tex.


No, I had already heard how much Tex dislikes cranes, and since he already has my swan, the crane went to Wilderness Taxidermy.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats really cool!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, when did I say I mounted it? :shock: 

I don't dislike cranes, I dislike the fact they are nothing but pin feathers when we get to shoot them. Cranes are way cool to mount when they are nice. Of the 15 or so I've taken in over the years I've seen one, and it was shot in Texas in December. Go figure.

I guess Dan didn't have his kid mount that one... It looks nice.


----------



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

that is a cool monut, where did you kill it at?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

big bull donw said:


> that is a cool monut, where did you kill it at?


Corrine, BoX Elder county.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Good lookin crane there Bryce, and your wife is letting you put it in the front room, BONUS!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice crane


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, when did I say I mounted it?


I thought it was the one in your shop. Guess not.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Never seen a crane mounted before! Pretty cool!

How long until the toy golf set is used to tee off on the thing's head though?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> How long until the toy golf set is used to tee off on the thing's head though?


Toy golf set won't get used. That is a pile of toys the grandkids left when they went home to San Diego last week. The crane was brought home after they left.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's good at least. It would be a shame to break your bird.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

looks really nice bryce


----------

